# Bmw 2003 503i



## BIG DAD (Nov 30, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if JL audio XR525 CSI speakers will fit into my bmw?:dunno: 

I want to buy a set but not cut or alter my interior.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2006)

Double post, but I'll start to help in this post.

Your vehicle uses 5.25" speakers front and rear, so a 5.25" component set will bolt-in. I'm not familiar with the JL XR's, but I don't see to much of a problem fitting them. Only fitment issue would be the mounting depth.


----------



## BIG DAD (Nov 30, 2006)

the 525 xr, 525vr,525 zr csi, and so forth are called this because they are 5.25 inch 
speakers. I know what is in the car but i worry that with the huge jl magnets that they use
on all their speakers fitment will prohibit their use. these speakers have one inch dome
tweaters but i do not know if they will fit either.......... will they fit?


----------



## BIG DAD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Will It Work With These Specs?*

Woofer Frame Outer Diameter* (A) 5.21 in. / 132.3 mm
Woofer Grille Tray Outer Diameter** (B) 6.01 in. / 152.6 mm
Woofer Magnet Outer Diameter (C) 2.83 in. / 72.0 mm
Frontal Coaxial Tweeter Protrusion*** (D) N/A
Woofer Frontal Grille Protrusion**** (E) 0.83 in. / 21.0 mm
Woofer Mounting Hole Diameter (F) 4.38 in. / 111.1 mm
Woofer Mounting Depth (G) 2.38 in. / 60.3 mm
*Does not take into account mounting tabs
**Does not take into account logo badge
***Frontal coaxial tweeter protrusion measured from mounting surface
****Frontal grille protrusion measured from mounting surface

tweater
Flush Mount Fixture Diameter (A) 1.93 in. / 48.9 mm
Flush Mount Trim-Ring Diameter (B) 2.28 in. / 57.8 mm
Flush Mount Mounting Hole Diameter (C) 1.75 in. / 44.5 mm
Flush Mount Mounting Depth (D) 0.60 in. / 15.2 mm
Surface Mount Fixture Diameter (E) 1.81 in. / 46.1 mm
Surface Mount Protrusion (F) 0.93 in. / 23.7 mm

http://mobile.jlaudio.com/products_components.php?comp_id=67
:dunno:


----------



## BIG DAD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Has Anyone Tried Jl Audio Upgrade?*

HAS ANYONE TRIED JL AUDIO UPGRADE?:dunno:


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

You need to drink some fricking decaf. Half the country is visiting grandma and the other half is snowed in in the Denver airport and you're worried about not getting instant gratification - AND you're posting on bfc and here with the same question. 

No, I've never put in those speakers, I prefer speakers that sound better, but I don't think the tweeter has a chance of fitting. The DLS UP1C tweeter barely fits, and I recall the JL tweeter to be in a bigger housing.


----------



## BIG DAD (Nov 30, 2006)

*Dude..................*

Dude, 
don't get your panties in a wad......no half the country is not denver.................
and you certaintly are not in denver or seeing grandma or you would not have left the
old lady and responded to my thread.........
Let the people who dont mind responding , respond .......
no stress is my motto:tsk:

Thank you for your kind response...........................................................................

:rofl: Peace brother


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

Well then turn off the caps lock key, hypocrite.


----------

